# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Einscan-S 3D scanner >  Einscan-S manual mode questions

## robmar

Hi all,
I'm planning to get an Einscan-S scanner, so I've read a lot of reviews about it and it looks it is worth its price.
Anyway I couldn't find a definitive explanation about manual mode.
I mean, the only clear thing to me is that it is intended for scanning larger subjects (up to 700x700x700 mm) but then I got lost amongst the different examples / tutorials:

1)I've found examples referring to "continue scan" and it is not clear if this is another name for manual mode or else a different thing.
2)In some examples they use the turntable also for manual scanning, others don't, and in the latter case it is not clear if (and how) the distance between projector and subject has to be kept constant during the scanning sequence, without the fixed reference provided by the turntable.
3)What is the calibration procedure required for manual mode?
4)What is the required / allowed / max. distance from projector to subject in manual mode?
5)Is it possible, in manual mode, to move the projector around the subject instead of rotating the subject itself? (from the relative point of view, it seems to me it should be the same) I'm thinking about scanning objects that cannot be moved / turned easily.


Can someone with some experience on manual scanning with the Einscan-S shed some light?
Thank you in advance, and apologies for my bad english!
Roberto

----------


## Rebecca

Hello Roberto, 
Here is a link that you can understand how to use Einscan S to scan large size object:http://www.einscan.com/single-post/2...the-EinScan-S-

here is a video for free scan: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mggk5FVMzDk

"Continue scan" is a function to go to next direction scan, you can scan as many angels as you want to finish the scan completely, while each scan will be automatically aligned. 

"about the scan distance" it is 400mm. with the fixed reference on the sheet, on free scan(manual way), there is a cross shooting on the object, we can take the cross clarity to understand the right distance. 

"calibration" if you did calibration on auto scan, then to free scan, there is no need to recalibrate.

May I know where you are from? I may help to suggest a local reseller to help you. 

Hope the above can help in some degree. And thank you for your interests in EINSCAN S. 

Best regards
Einscan Team




> Hi all,
> I'm planning to get an Einscan-S scanner, so I've read a lot of reviews about it and it looks it is worth its price.
> Anyway I couldn't find a definitive explanation about manual mode.
> I mean, the only clear thing to me is that it is intended for scanning larger subjects (up to 700x700x700 mm) but then I got lost amongst the different examples / tutorials:
> 
> 1)I've found examples referring to "continue scan" and it is not clear if this is another name for manual mode or else a different thing.
> 2)In some examples they use the turntable also for manual scanning, others don't, and in the latter case it is not clear if (and how) the distance between projector and subject has to be kept constant during the scanning sequence, without the fixed reference provided by the turntable.
> 3)What is the calibration procedure required for manual mode?
> 4)What is the required / allowed / max. distance from projector to subject in manual mode?
> ...

----------


## robmar

Hello Rebecca, and thanks for the infos you provided. Glad to know that there's someone from Einscan Team frequenting the forum, giving the positive expectation you can count on direct support from the manufacturer.
I'm from Italy, and I've already contacted an official reseller here and just placed an order, after I got convinced by the many positive reviews around.
So I think I'll just wait for the scanner to arrive and have some extensive tests, then I'll be back with more focused questions and hopefully a better knowledge on what I'm talking about.
Best regards,
Roberto

----------

